# Ford Transit Connect vs F150 vs Tacoma



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

I was in an accident today - everyone involved is ok  My truck is now totaled  so I am shopping for a new work car for myself.

Here are my top three choices:

1) Ford Transit Connect
- compact - save gas on estimate, deliveries
- cheap(er), kinda
- enclosed
- lots of room
- pretty much can't tow anything because small engine
- lots of advert space on sides 
- I LIKE the concept of this car; if you haven't seen em, check out http://www.fordvehicles.com/transitconnect/

2) Toyota Tacoma
- cheapest option
- very reliable
- very good on gas
- ladder racks, etc

3) F-150, of course
- the most expensive option
- lots of gas
- more expensive insurance
- powerful, can tow a crapload of stuff - but I usually do not need towing capabilities


What would you guys suggest? This vehicle is mostly for myself to go on estimates, deliveries, and visiting jobs. I will be carrying work eqpt in there, but not everything I own. As of now, I am leaning towards a Tacoma (or maybe even a Nissan Frontier???). Anyone ever owned these? I always had a 150, but I am tired of burning so much gas when I do not need such a big truck. Thanks.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I would go with the mid size. Get a crew cab frontier. I had an 04 and really miss it. They're great trucks. Glad to hear everyone is ok.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

That ford thing is just the right size to piss me off. I would regret buying it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

get a motorcycle for estimates! thats what i do. its fun and you don't feel like youre working :yes:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

I can't stand fords and I will never buy another ford again. I'd go Toyota


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> get a motorcycle for estimates! thats what i do. its fun and you don't feel like youre working :yes:


Lol, I could even hand two fives on both sides of the handlebars :thumbup:


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

I like the Transit for graphics, security, & protection from rain. :thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

y.painting said:


> Lol, I could even hand two fives on both sides of the handlebars :thumbup:


they do have trailers for motorcycles

if I have to haul stuff, i just use my pick-up.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

WAGGZ said:


> That ford thing is just the right size to piss me off. I would regret buying it.


Same as!!!

I got a Vauxhall Combo here in the UK, good little van but too little for me now, and mine is as big in the back as the Connect (don't buy it!!!).

Got a couple of mates in other trades who need to carry quite a bit and they are moaning now about the Connects they bought being too small.

Your model Connects look exactly the same as ours.
Out of interest, do you know what FORD actually means?

F. ix
O. r
R. eprair
D. aily


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

> Out of interest, do you know what FORD actually means?
> 
> F. ix
> O. r
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I thought it was:

*F*ound
*O*n
*R*oad
*D*ead


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Like that one George Z :thumbsup:


----------



## Metro M & L (Jul 21, 2009)

toyota all the way. I had a ford that I spent 4-600 a month in repairs not to mention down time. I bought a toyota I pay 250 a month for and it never breaks down (shouldn't of said that; it's tempting the fates). In the interest of appeasing the gods I did have to put a new battery in it last month. $65.00


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Try here realy good info!
http://www.fordreallysucks.com/


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

I thought it was:

*F*ound
*O*n
*R*oad
*D*ead[/quote]

or
F *cked
O ver
R ebuilt
D odge

As much as I hate to admit it because I am Chevy guy (50's 60's and 70's) I would go with Toyota without any hesitation whatsoever.


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks like I'll be going with the Toyota...now I just need to select the trim level...something tells me to go with the basic of the basic since this is strictly for work...decisions, decisions...


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Sounds like a no-brainer. A simple work vehicle. No need to add additional costs by tryin to accessorize (sp). Keep it clean and simple. IMO


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

*T *he 
*o* ne
*y* ou
*o* utta
*t* o
*a* void

:thumbup:

Just seen this one too...
*T *oo 
*O *ften 
*Y *ankees 
*O *verprice 
*T *his 
*A *uto

lmfao
This is the best one for sure, tho' no offence guys!!!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Need to haul ladders?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Need to haul ladders?


Already have a van - driven by a trusted employee. I'm looking for a car for me to go to estimates, visit jobs, and deliver stuff. Can still take some ladders on the truck too. 

I like the lettering on your van - nice and clean!

Thanks all for your suggestions.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Gottcha. Then I like the looks of the Ford Transit. Don't know anything about its reliability, but I like vans for painting.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Fordophiles claim

*F*irst 
*O*n
*R*ace
*D*ay

but we know better, eh?

y. ,

Ya gotta look at what you need. All we can do is give you ideas based on our preferences, preconceptions, and predjudices.

If one of those Transits fit your needs, both present and near future, go for it. Just don't buy something that will be right today but not tomorrow. 

Personally I like to use the smallest vehicle that wil fit my needs. It's not only an economic and parking thing, but it's a driving thing. I wish I could still fit my equipment into a camry wagon, but those days are long gone. 

I have heard good things about the Transit. But it looks a tad on the small side for a full service painting contractor. 

However, I personally dislike getting stuff in and out of a pick-up bed. You see around here one needs a cap, and that's just nuts packing and unpacking a PU with one of those, IMO. BTDT.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I was looking at Transit Connect, while at a dealer. I could see where for some it may work, but not quite what I would need.


----------



## jmda (Nov 14, 2007)

I like vans for running paint crews, but if you already have one and this is for estimates etc. Tacoma is probably good.

I like the transit idea also, but my boss (wife) thinks it is UGLY.

We have an e250 and a nissan frontier (both wrapped now), and my next vehicle will probably be another van to run more crews out of this up coming season.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

jmda said:


> I like vans for running paint crews, but if you already have one and this is for estimates etc. Tacoma is probably good.
> 
> I like the transit idea also, but my boss (wife) thinks it is UGLY.
> 
> We have an e250 and a nissan frontier (both wrapped now), and my next vehicle will probably be another van to run more crews out of this up coming season.


Nice van and nice livery there, may I say :thumbsup:


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

jmda said:


> I like vans for running paint crews, but if you already have one and this is for estimates etc. Tacoma is probably good.
> 
> I like the transit idea also, but my boss (wife) thinks it is UGLY.
> 
> We have an e250 and a nissan frontier (both wrapped now), and my next vehicle will probably be another van to run more crews out of this up coming season.


Good looking van! Nice to see another Ford man :thumbsup:


----------

